# BLS experience prior to medic program?



## Glorified (May 24, 2007)

How important do you guys think working as a basic is prior to a paramedic program is? Is doing the bare minimum of 6 months ample, or should I really get my BLS skills to be second nature.  Just confused on the route I should take especially since it is so hard to find work as a basic, especially as a 19 year old. I figure it might be better to volunteer for the minimum 6 months and then enroll in the paramedic program, but I am still quite confused on what to do. How important is BLS experience prior to medic program enrollment, and how much is enough?


----------



## Alexakat (May 24, 2007)

I'm not sure how much is enough...opinions will vary greatly...but I told myself I'd be a released BLS provider for at least 1 year before considering moving on to the next level.  I know I can never be prepared for all scenarios, but I want a certain comfort level before taking on more responsibility.

I've noticed that many of the medics who've been BLS first, rather than going straight through, seem to be more confident out there...that's just my opinion...

We are a volunteer service & the majority of our members make their living working other jobs, outside of EMS, so not everyone is immersed in the patient care arena.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 24, 2007)

If you can get experience that would be great, but don't let no one tell you experience is the main key. If you are really serious about being a Paramedic, then go to school now and take the basics, such as anatomy, psychology, physiology, etc.. then enter Paramedic school. 

Just look it this way, you can get your basic (chances are most professional services will not hire anyone < 21 y.o.) and work and still go to school or you can go to school then get your medic and start out at a higher rate and then get experience. 

Which ever you choose, good luck...

R/r 911


----------



## mfrjason (May 24, 2007)

Like I tell people,if you wanna become an EMT you should try being a medical first responder first cuz then you can get your skills for when you do go and get your emt license,so yeah,Id say go for your Basic EMT before getting into the medic program,id take at least a year before doing that.


----------



## Canoeman (May 25, 2007)

*BLS Experience*

Glorified,

I think Ridryder and I have the same opinion. Begin the program, but get involved in a volunteer squad where you can get some good ride time as a Basic. I have found over the years that many "new" personnel will seek employment in a commercial service and get stuck doing transports and rarely get much true "hands on" experience. Good BLS skills are the foundation for any program and it can be fun and rewarding at the same time. Seek out good providers that will "teach" along your journey. You can still do the A&P etc - etc. and do some ride time and still not be overwhelmed. Press on.

Canoeman


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2007)

I think that it helps greatly in medic school to have had some field experience as a "real" EMT.... not a BLS transfer driver (stay reading... don't be offended, everyone ). I've seen many people who get their EMT and drive a transport ambulance for a few months or a year... then go to medic school, and they have really never seen a "sick" patient. The folks who succeeded in my medic school either had 911 BLS experience (vollie, sometimes paid) or experience working on a priviate ALS transport truck. Part of the difference is being familiar with basic tools of the ALS trade - the EKG, IV systems... and having seen lots of ALS assessments. It means you've got some past knowledge to base your present knowledge on.

Can medic school be done with no time as an EMT? yes...I think it is more difficult, but it CAN be done.







MFRjason - how long is an MFR class?


----------



## Onceamedic (May 26, 2007)

*Id love the experience.. if I could get it..*

Hey there..  this is my first post...  
I got my EMT-B a year and a half ago.  A month after NRs I blew out my ACL.  I had a reconstruction and now am fine...  bottom line...  couldnt really think about working till a couple of months ago.  I am going to Paramedic school this fall.  (Gosh Im excited).

I had a job interview for EMT-B this week.  I sat in a room with the other applicants (dont you love when employers do this :glare: )  One of the other applicants was 15 years younger than me and a 10 year veteran of the fire department.   When the head EMT came in he didnt even see me...  looked only at tall dark and macho....

I dont know.. I may have a shot... but...  

so..  yes.. the experience would be fab... but if I cant get it I have to struggle thru and do my best without it....


----------



## Glorified (May 29, 2007)

I haven't decided for sure, but I think I want to work as a basic while getting my undergrad degree and maybe taking an EMT-I course. This will give me at least 3-4 years experience as an EMT before moving onto paramedic school. I can also get the A&P, Pharmacology, Physiology, etc. courses out of the way while getting my undergrad. Sound good to you guys?


----------



## fm_emt (May 29, 2007)

Jon said:


> I've seen many people who get their EMT and drive a transport ambulance for a few months or a year... then go to medic school, and they have really never seen a "sick" patient. The folks who succeeded in my medic school either had 911 BLS experience (vollie, sometimes paid) or experience working on a priviate ALS transport truck.



That's one thing that is almost impossible around here. Even the other services that have ALS rigs don't do 911 calls, so they're just doing more expensive transfers. The only way to get such experience is to go to work for AMR. That's a reason I do on-site stuff and even the Red Cross first aid stations as much as I can, because we actually do see 'real' patients.

what you said isn't offensive at all, it's damn accurate.

There are NO volly services around here except in the outer fringes of the southern part of the county, and they have a list 5 miles long.


----------



## firecoins (May 29, 2007)

why are transport patients fake?  Can you not take vital signs, set up O2, interview the patients and other BLS skills?


----------



## Jay114 (May 31, 2007)

my instructors, medics with 25 years exp, have said enroll in your medic program
right after EMT-B if ya like, but they said please gain some real experience in the field along the way. They have had bad times with newly minted medics who   never did any ambulance/ems work while gaining EMT-B and Medic training.


----------



## medic417 (May 31, 2007)

Go straight to paramedic school.  Do not pass go, do not collect $200.  Get a part time paid job as abasic to get some experience while getting your paramedic.


----------



## MikeEMT609 (Jun 1, 2007)

mfrjason said:


> Like I tell people,if you wanna become an EMT you should try being a medical first responder first cuz then you can get your skills for when you do go and get your emt license,so yeah,Id say go for your Basic EMT before getting into the medic program,id take at least a year before doing that.


I don't think we have Medical First Responders here (I could be wrong). When I got my EMT the only medical training I had was CPR (something I never had to use), went thru the program with no problems. Do I think that EMT experience is needed at the BLS level I have to say 'yes'. In Los Angeles County you need 6 months documented experience as an EMT before going to medic school. I believe other counties let an EMT got straight into medic school after they get their EMT card, but from what I've heard those students have more problems with the class then those that have BLS experience.


Jon said:


> I think that it helps greatly in medic school to have had some field experience as a "real" EMT.... not a BLS transfer driver (stay reading... don't be offended, everyone ). I've seen many people who get their EMT and drive a transport ambulance for a few months or a year... then go to medic school, and they have really never seen a "sick" patient. The folks who succeeded in my medic school either had 911 BLS experience (vollie, sometimes paid) or experience working on a priviate ALS transport truck. Part of the difference is being familiar with basic tools of the ALS trade - the EKG, IV systems... and having seen lots of ALS assessments. It means you've got some past knowledge to base your present knowledge on.
> 
> Can medic school be done with no time as an EMT? yes...I think it is more difficult, but it CAN be done.
> 
> ...



Something we need to consider is that not everyone has a chance to work on a 911 car for a private service (where I live we have lots of private ambulance companies that run IFT calls only (no 911), but you DO get to see some sick patients once in awhile, so you DO get to pratice your skills.

Do I think that an EMT will do better in medic school w/ 911 experience,
Yes, but if you can't get 911 exprience if you work hard as an EMT in the IFT setting then you should do okay in school.


----------



## cw15321 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Depends*

I think it depends on the person, what qualities and qualifications they have, and how involved they are.

I went straight through, and was only one of two people that passed NREMT 1st time.  However, I do have a college degree and a masters which helps a lot on how to pass tests (not much else though :blush.  Also, prior to and during class (both B and P) I joined a volunteer ems agency and tried to get on the truck every hour of the day no matter what the call as everything is a learning experience from pt contact to taking a set of vitals for a refusal!


----------



## Medic51 (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree you should gain some hands on before going anywhere in Paramedic courses, I myself am in Paramedic school now, which is offered free through my EMS service, I have only been a Basic since January, But I am a full-time paid 911 employee. I get experience while working, going to school, and they fix and set all basic who are employed there schedule to fit right, 24 on, 24 off, 8 hours of school, and it just rotates, Though we are a very busy service, I find it hard to study and get assignments in on time, but hey, 11 more months and I'll be doing the job I love. Hopefully in September we go to 24 - 72 shifts to relief some stress, but for now I am ok with the 24 - 48.


----------

